# Happy Tails follow up



## amy22 (Jul 5, 2013)

Does anyone ever write a "Happy Tails" letter to a shelter after adopting? I thought about sending one to the shelter where I got my kitty from. My older kitty and I are both so happy with her; I did finally come up with a name though (took over a month but she loves it, she's Ziggy now)


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

I think that's a wonderful idea. Shelter people are angels to work in such surroundings, it would kill me dead of misery - I'd want every cat! The shelter workers would be delighted to know how happy you are with your kitty and how happy the kitty is in your home.  If you do write, send a picture too, so they'll remember which kitty you got.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I second. I'll bet the shelter would love to get an update and to know that the kitty is happy and being given a good life with lots of love.  I'd also include the name she had at the shelter; that will also help them to remember her.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

This kind of feedback is ALWAYS appreciated!


----------

